
How to ace your next job interview - Maciej001
https://www.timetowalkyourtalk.com/want-to-ace-your-next-job-interview
======
FLUX-YOU
If you get anxious in interviews, don't read this article. Consciously
thinking about your body language (and you will if you aren't practiced at it)
will hinder you from having a good conversation.

Body language is not a criteria that interviewers should seriously be looking
at unless you are hiring someone that will be representing the company
publicly or it's a high-level position: PR, executives, marketing, etc.

------
Jedd
We seem to have a lot of unhelpfully rude comments about TFA, and why it
doesn't apply to or help in their specific situations.

Everyone (for large values of most people) thinks that they are normal, and
that everyone they interact with has a comparable, rational evaluation
mechanism.

Disabusing this notion - and providing some simple ideas to consider when
interacting with people who don't know you, but from whom you seek favour - is
one of the more useful aspects of articles like this.

------
dominotw
My phone screen interviewer asked me this week to implement exponentiation
function without using multiplication or addition.

How do i prepare for that :\ ?

~~~
mpeg
IMHO if it's for a senior engineer position, you should at least be able to
explain how that would be implemented (bitwise operations) even if you
wouldn't get it right in a whiteboard.

~~~
Double_a_92
Could you explain it to us? Thx.

I know how bitwise operators works and have a CS degree... But even with
googling I couldn't find a straight forward way to implement a general
exponential operator using only bit operations.

~~~
bmay
You need some cleverness to code an add(x, y) method with only bitwise
operators.

Then, you need to code a multiply(x, y) method using some more bit shifting
cleverness and your new add method.

Then, do repeated squaring using your new multiply method.

~~~
foldr
Sure, but that's not a very satisfying answer because it doesn't rely on any
special insight about how exponention works. It would be better to just ask
someone to code up addition and/or multiplication using bitwise operations if
that's what you want to test. That's sort of a reasonable question in the case
of addition. Asking someone to implement multiplication using bitwise
operations in a phone interview would be pretty crazy, though.

------
gizmodo59
The stock images are just distracting and makes me not to take the points
mentioned seriously.

~~~
hardlianotion
The text isn’t a great deal more helpful

------
pleasecalllater
As 90% of recruiters I meet start with asking for a required salary (and 40%
of them end on that question) just say that you will work for free :)

